
Ask YC: DDoS protection - holdenk
I'm looking at launching an anti-spam service in the next year or so and since spammers occasionally target them with DDoS attacks I was wondering if anyone can recommend:
1)Good/Cheap DDoS protection software
2)Good/Cheap DDoS protected colo or dedicated providers
3)Good/Cheap DDoS protection services (a la proxy shield).
======
nreece
You might also want to go through the "HOW TO: Secure and Optimize your VPS"
tutorial at WebHostingTalk:
<http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=468168>

------
gojomo
See previously on News.YC: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=106020>

------
davidu
You need to learn a lot more about DDoS if you think you can just hook up
prolexic and be protected from DDoS.

Figure out your economics or bring on someone who has been there before.

------
dedalus
<http://www.prolexic.com>

------
carl_
try doing a search for DDoS in the colo forum over at webhostingtalk.com

